

Submit as quick as you think - Unite our input boxes - jontomato
https://medium.com/design-ux/5c5e91c60d31

======
incision
The Google bar on Android devices works toward this a bit.

You can just type or hit the voice action [0] button and say " _note_ pick up
milk at 8 o’clock" and have the action completed with the note handling app of
your choosing.

0:
[http://support.google.com/android/bin/answer.py?hl=en&an...](http://support.google.com/android/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1715292)

